

Why Does Samsung Get Android Updates So Fast? - pragmatictester
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/17/samsung-android-update/

======
georgemcbay
This mini-article missed the obvious reason on the technical side...

Samsung phones generally include a SoC of their own making (eg. the Exynos 4),
so they don't have to wait around for some external supplier to update binary
blob drivers when something in the kernel changes. Granted, I'm sure the SoC
group at Samsung is pretty separate from the units that make the actual
devices, but if support for Android X.Y.Z is important to the upper level
management, it becomes important for all the engineering groups
simultaneously.

This is quite a different situation from most other cell phone vendors in the
Android space who are beholden to Nvidia or Qualcomm or whoever else when new
drivers are required.

